

Google will lend you its 42lb, 15-camera backpack for an adventure - will_brown
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/06/if-worthy-google-will-lend-you-its-42lb-15-camera-backpack-for-an-adventure/

======
opminion
That's a 20Kg backpack for those outside the empire.

